# Adult only?



## Mike981 (Jul 2, 2007)

I am still trying to figure out if I want a TS for the whole family, or one for the big kids.  Yes this is our first one.  

If I go with just my wife, then I want a resort that she can get pampered to thank her for her hard work with her daycare.  Are there adult only resorts?  Since she takes care of a dozen kids everyday, ideally we want a resort that caters to adults.  Good food, drinks and a nice spa.  Since we live in Minnesnowta we would be going in Jan-Feb.  

And if there are such places, any idea what they go for resale?


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 3, 2007)

They are few and far between as that type of demographic generally isn't 
fodder for the TS industry.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree. Although there are many hotel/spa/resort properties that cater to what you seek, timeshare properties tend to have multiple bedrooms in some or all of the units, thus appealing more to families.


----------



## geekette (Jul 3, 2007)

You can make your vacation experience what you want.  I haven't found a lot of resorts offering 'pampering' but there are so many spas that treating your wife to a day at one shouldn't be that difficult, regardless of the specific resort you plan to stay in.  Some resort staff may be more helpful than others in assisting you in pre-arranging this, but you could easily do it yourself.

We don't have kids and haven't really tried to stay away from them, but have certainly not experienced a "daycare feel" at any resort.  

If you have kids that may travel with you from time to time, I personally would buy a unit large enuf to accomodate them all instead of having to try to book extra units (that can run up the cost substantially and there is never a guarantee you can get a second unit).  Occupancy limits can be strictly enforced, so don't count on sneaking in an extra person or two that are willing to sleep on the floor.

You might look into some points systems, so that you can book the size you want each time.  Three bedroom for the Christmas holiday, a studio for a romantic getaway weekend, a 2 br for spring break....

Honestly, what your post screamed out to me was "TAKE A CRUISE!!" as there are ample itineraries and lines that aren't very kiddie-oriented and every major ship has a spa.  You can dance every night away if you wish and have champagne on your balcony or whatever it is that you want.  We're thinking of a Jan or Feb Mexican cruise (Carribean side, not Riviera) to escape winter.


----------



## Mike981 (Jul 3, 2007)

I think the best thing for me to do is lean towards a nice family vacation for our first buy.

The pampering for my wife is subjective.  Over the past few years we have gone with a nice all-inclusive resort with a butler.  Some feel it is over the top, but like I said before it is my wifes one chance a year to have other people wait on her...and I get to hang on for the ride.   

I thank you for the cruise idea geekette.  We did three cruises before and here are some of my issues with them.  Mind you we did nicer cruises with Celebrity with a nice outside room and balcony.  First of all, I got tired of getting on the ship the first day at say 3pm and off the ship at 8am on the last day.  Me thinks that is more like a five day cruise and not seven.  I got tired of the constant wait to get off the ship and the constant wait to get on.  It seemed more and more items were starting to be an "extra charge".  Drinks are expensive, food can be hit or miss (so can the drinks).  When you are from the north you have to worry about weather causing you to miss your ship the first day, or you leave a day early for more $$...I could go on with a few more but you get the idea.

That said, there are many things that I miss about a cruise, but I guess not enough to go back...yet.    

So now it is the family plan (by the way my kids are 12 and 14), and I keep going back and forth should I go with a points system for the family?  Or do I look at a good trader?  Or do I try to find a resort that we will want to go back year after year?

I thank you for your patience, since I know that many of my concerns have been brought up before.

Mike


----------



## geekette (Jul 3, 2007)

Ah, yes, but, everyone has their own family situation, vacation priorities, etc., so these are actually totally new concerns!  Context is everything.

You are completely right about cruising - I was thinking of the luxury and being waited on.  Somehow I forgot the herds.  I really respect that you are giving strong consideration to treating your wife to a 'real vacation'.  AI's exist for a reason - so people can relax and let someone else do all the work!!  I don't think it's over the top.  

You might check out Bluegreen Vacation Club for points - Christmas Mountain is in Wisc Dells which should be near enuf to visit every so often if you choose.  Winter has skiing, summer has all the attractions.  Boyne, MI might be a reasonable drive also?

The thing that I like best about the system is that it's like having 40 home resorts.  Want to go outside the network?  Choose what you want to deposit (there are some limitations but easy to live with).  I like this aspect because I don't normally need a strong trader so can use very few points to book for deposit.  If I need something to get me to France at prime time, I have several options for better trading.  The owner gets the option, not the system.

Points allow stays as long or short as you like, and BG Bonus Time is a really good deal.  You can visit the same resort(s) over and over or try as many as you like.  You have priority on your deeded week, so if you find you want to go back again and again, you can do it, so long as you book at 12 months out.

It's the flexibility that I really like, and I think that's true of most point systems.  

As you refine your goals and keep researching, I'm sure you will figure out what will be the best fit.  Just a word of caution - be careful about buying what seems to have good trading power Today.  Things change.  If you buy to trade, you could be very disappointed way too soon.

Good luck!!


----------



## Larry (Jul 3, 2007)

*Sandals Ocho Rios*

1)Sandals Ocho Rios villa resort ( previously beaches Grande Resort also Ciboney) in Jamaica is a couples only resort and minimum age 16 for children. It's all inclusive and a great resort. We were there a few years ago and the all inclusive fee was reasonable and great value for the type of resort. They also have private and semi private pools by the villa's and there are occassional resales available.

2) Tradewinds cruise club which is a cruise timeshare is adults only ( I believe 16 is also minimum age) This is different from your traditional land based timeshare and is not for everyone. I am booked to go in December and can't wait to experience this type of timeshare exchange.

I am sure that there are other adult only timeshares and believe there is at least one in the Mayan Riviera that I believe is also clothing optional. Not for me but to each it's own.

As others have indicated though most timeshares are family oriented.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 4, 2007)

The Renaissance hotel in Aruba has a private island with a "family" beach and an "adult" beach so it might fit your needs. The hotel itself is kid friendly so it could be the best of both worlds. For full disclosure, I am an owner there.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 5, 2007)

Mike981 said:


> Over the past few years we have gone with a nice all-inclusive resort with a butler.



The butler caught my eye - where was this?


----------



## riverside (Jul 5, 2007)

There is butler service available at Sandals Grande Ocho Rios (formerly Cibonney).  We  were there last year.  Fantastic place and can't wait to go back.


----------



## Mike981 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you for the information.

I am going to have to learn more about Bluegreen.  

Sandals is the resort where we have had the butler (3 different resorts).  I would be interested what resales are going for in Sandals Ocho?


----------

